# Best filter for 55 gallon



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

What's a really good filter for a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I would like to over filter the tank, so I would like at least a 100 gallon filtration system. Where on the box dose it say the flow rate per hour? What types of filters are better: HOB, canister, sponge, ect...?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Canister filters are the least visible, and media can easily be cleaned or switched (activated coal for a short period for example). Flowrate is usually on the box and 10x 55G an hour would be a good starting point. So try to find a 500-550 GPH filter. This way, even when flowrate is reduced due to dirt collecting in the media, it still has enough flow left. In regards to filters, it is usually, what you pay is what you get!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you!!! That was a very helpful answer! How much do canister filters normally cost? I saw one at PetsMart and it was like $100- $200 bucks.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Would a HOB filter work to? I can't really spend to much on a filter right know.


----------



## mistryde (Jan 31, 2013)

..


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I use a Rena XP2 on my 55 gal. HOBs can work, but if you are planning CO2, the HOB will outgas much of your CO2 and you will waste money in the long run refilling your CO2 tank.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I am thinking about co2, so maybe I'll just do a canister then. They are not cheap though.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Sometimes people sell used ones here on the Buy & Sell.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh really! I will have to look at that then. There was a guy on craigslist selling a magnum 350 filter for $25 bucks. He was only 45 min away too.


----------



## SethJohnson (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you have a filter at all? If you're tank Is well planted, you don't need much filtration. Flow is what's key. If you don't have the money for a nice canister filter ATM, pick up a nice powerhead. Save your pennies and pick up a fluval fx5, you won't regret it. I've had tons of different canister's the Rena's are nice too but you can't really touch an fx5's flow rate for the price of a Rena or in this case two Rena's.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I don't have the 55 gallon tank yet. I am still in the planing stage. I am upgrading my 40 to a 55. It's bigger to do what I want but not to big. I feel most comfortable with a filter in the tank, no matter how planted it is. Plus I have not mastered plant keeping yet. That will probably change if I get aquasoil and have presserized co2 (might go paintball) though. Thank you for the recommendation on the powerhead. I was going to get one anyway. I will make sure to get the one you recommended. How strong is the powerhead? I don't want to blow my angel and ram all over the place. YO- HAN said to look for a canister with a flow rate of 500-550 GPH. Would something smaller work? Just wondering because the filter would be over $100 bucks. Plus I am only 14 so it's not like I have the money fairy around me all the time lol.


----------



## SethJohnson (Jan 2, 2013)

Koralia powerheads come in a variety of sizes


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ummm..... Ok. Forgive me, but what are you trying to say?


----------

